# c/o test valve ... manufacturer name?



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

What is the name of the manufacturer that makes those test valves that you screw into a standard stack c/o ? One where you can close the valve, test your system; and then open the valve, discharging the water right down the drain. 

I want to order a few, but my wholesaler does not know the manufacturer's name.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you talking about the Cherne Clean Seal?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Clean seal plugs.. ? 

http://www.cherneind.com/pneumatic/Clean_Seal/


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ahh ron beat me..


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Not quite. Instead of a test balloon, it has a butterfly valve inside. They had a one page advertisement in one of the trade magazines last year, and I have been thinking about the product ever since.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i cant find anything on it. i would like to see it. here is what i use http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0459049


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

JR Smith


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

ranman said:


> i cant find anything on it. i would like to see it. here is what i use http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0459049


They have those at the wholesaler. Do you find that they work ok?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> This?


I'm looking for something that does just that, but the problem with that one is once you are done you leave the cleanout installed. I am looking for something that simply screws into an existing 4" c/o and turns it into a valve.*



*Good for testing AND customers that don't pay  If they don't pay, you don't open the valve.:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

markb said:


> I'm looking for something that does just that, but the problem with that one is once you are done you leave the cleanout installed. I am looking for something that simply screws into an existing 4" c/o and turns it into a valve.


Not exactly what you're asking for, but Cherne Clean-Seal plugs work pretty well. Sort of the same idea, but an inflatable plug instead of a butterfly valve.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

There is a good system. it involves a regular cast iron COT then you insert this kind of a lever in the hole , lock it closed when your done realease handel water goes down minimal spillage . I think its by cherne


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

futz said:


> Not exactly what you're asking for, but Cherne Clean-Seal plugs work pretty well. Sort of the same idea, but an inflatable plug instead of a butterfly valve.


Ended up buying three of those today. Lets see how they work. Thanks everyone.


----------

